# Lake Milton Open Bass Tournament



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)




----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

This tournament will run from 6am-2pm with registration beginning at 5am-5:45am hope to see some of you there.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

I'll be there.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Our club also has a tourny on the 5th from 7 to 3. Be a busy day on the water


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Isn't the OVBA Open the same day?


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I herd its the same day


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

I see a pattern developing here


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

What a mess. There were 2 bass tournaments and a walleye tourney there last weekend with 15 boats in one and 13 on the other and the lake fished small.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

lunker4141 said:


> What a mess. There were 2 bass tournaments and a walleye tourney there last weekend with 15 boats in one and 13 on the other and the lake fished small.


Im going to guess their will be upwards of 100 tournament boats their. Plus all the non tournament boats walleye bass panfish etc.. and then the pleasure boaters. Modest guess 500 boats on milton next sunday


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

DHower08 said:


> Im going to guess their will be upwards of 100 tournament boats their. Plus all the non tournament boats walleye bass panfish etc.. and then the pleasure boaters. Modest guess 500 boats on milton next sunday


Boy that sounds like a blast! Not!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Yeah no **** bully. Dont know what to expect honestly probably be a tough frustrating days


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

If I didn't know any better I would think that Milton was a good lake! Have fun, guys!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm showing up just to drive around and watch!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

johnboy111711 said:


> I'm showing up just to drive around and watch!


Probably wont be able to drive around much!


----------



## ROOK (Mar 6, 2010)

johnboy111711 said:


> I'm showing up just to drive around and watch!


hahaha,sounds like fun,drinkin beer and makin wake,less stressful


----------

